# CLIPPING - WHEN WILL HER COAT GROW BACK??



## PollyHughes (16 March 2007)

I trace clipped my mare out in December, any idea's how long it'll be before it grows out??

Because she's young I've just found out that she can't shown in hand with a body clip.

In all this warm weather I'm leaving off her rug as much as possible. 

Any idea's if it'll be grown out by June!!

Thx


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 March 2007)

'how long is a piece of string' I would assume it will grow out when she sheds her winter coat and her nice new summer one comes through?


----------



## Nailed (16 March 2007)

i should have grown out by June... If it hasn't.. i'd be calling the vet.
Lol
Lou x


----------



## Tempi (16 March 2007)

it should definately be through by June!


----------



## tinker88 (16 March 2007)

Ive taken my horses rug off whilst weather is nice.

Charlies coat is normally mid may when his coat is back properly.

and the other horses a bit sooner


----------



## Thistle (16 March 2007)

One of mine is half grown out already, he was clipped Dec. The others are usually fully changed by may.


----------



## Sparklet (16 March 2007)

If she feels the cold she wont shed the hair so I would be inclined to keep rugging if you want her to shed.  I'm not sure that it is that warm yet.


----------



## MagicMelon (17 March 2007)

Can I ask why you needed to clip a youngster, if I assume she's not in work yet?


----------



## showjump2003 (17 March 2007)

My mare was last clipped in November and her coat still hasn't really grown and she hasn't been over rugged. But I'm hoping the next few weeks in the sun rugles will encourage it! My first show is the start of may!


----------

